# Car Show



## flomaster

Was approached this morning about organizing a car show in CRE.  Figured I would put a feeler out and see what people think.  Be kinda cool to have a handful of cars by Sea Horse beach.  Just a thought.

Of course I have never organized a show and don't know the first thing about it so would need some help.  Might be more of a community get together then a show.  I know there are a few rides hidden withing CRE but not sure how many.  Theres a Nova off Comstock and friend at airport has couple vettes and I have my ride.

Drop me a PM.


----------



## residentofcre

Ok... come on... there have to be a lot of cars in Chesapeake Ranch Estates that are worthy of contending for best of show....  

We plan to have a DJ or live music... food... and let the crowd vote... there's a real prize in it for the winners....

Y'all will be looking at flomaster collecting all the trophies if you don't sign up!

I have permission to close the road for the event!


----------



## flomaster

residentofcre said:


> Ok... come on... there have to be a lot of cars in Chesapeake Ranch Estates that are worthy of contending for best of show....
> 
> We plan to have a DJ or live music... food... and let the crowd vote... there's a real prize in it for the winners....
> 
> Y'all will be looking at flomaster collecting all the trophies if you don't sign up!
> 
> I have permission to close the road for the event!




Was thinking maybe at that clubhouse just up from the Seahorse beach.  Does someone own that house across from that clubhouse.  Its a big lot and perhaps the clubhouse could be used as area for food drinks and maybe stuff for the kiddies to do.


----------



## MrX

Sounds like a pretty cool idea.....


----------



## flomaster

MrX said:


> Sounds like a pretty cool idea.....



Be nice to see who has what in there.

Be out at coming out show Sunday if weather cooperates.  

My little one will be with me for the first time.


----------



## BEADELDOG

flomaster said:


> Was approached this morning about organizing a car show in CRE.  Figured I would put a feeler out and see what people think.  Be kinda cool to have a handful of cars by Sea Horse beach.  Just a thought.
> 
> Of course I have never organized a show and don't know the first thing about it so would need some help.  Might be more of a community get together then a show.  I know there are a few rides hidden withing CRE but not sure how many.  Theres a Nova off Comstock and friend at airport has couple vettes and I have my ride.
> 
> Drop me a PM.



How about a car and bike show?  I bet there are some beautiful bikes in CRE.

Beautiful car by the way.


----------



## flomaster

BEADELDOG said:


> How about a car and bike show?  I bet there are some beautiful bikes in CRE.
> 
> Beautiful car by the way.



Thank you.

I am sure we could do bikes as well.  Just a matter of how much interest we can generate inside of CRE right now.


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> Be nice to see who has what in there.
> 
> Be out at coming out show Sunday if weather cooperates.
> 
> My little one will be with me for the first time.


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


>




She is three brother.  Contain your drool!!!!!


----------



## MrX

flomaster said:


> She is three brother. Contain your drool!!!!!


 i think that may have been in response to the pic of your 69.

BTW, it looks pretty nice


----------



## Bronwyn

MrX said:


> i think that may have been in response to the pic of your 69.
> 
> BTW, it looks pretty nice



 that had better be what it was or else


----------



## flomaster

MrX said:


> i think that may have been in response to the pic of your 69.
> 
> BTW, it looks pretty nice



I know but with Toppick ya never know!


----------



## MrX

flomaster said:


> I know but with Toppick ya never know!


very true


----------



## flomaster

Here is another to try to spark some motivation in a CRE show!!!!


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> Here is another to try to spark some motivation in a CRE show!!!!





Please quit teasing me.....


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> Please quit teasing me.....


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


>





Let me know when you come on April 27.........I'm mighty good with wax rag..and a lawn chair...............


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Was approached this morning about organizing a car show in CRE.  Figured I would put a feeler out and see what people think.  Be kinda cool to have a handful of cars by Sea Horse beach.  Just a thought.
> 
> Of course I have never organized a show and don't know the first thing about it so would need some help.  Might be more of a community get together then a show.  I know there are a few rides hidden withing CRE but not sure how many.  Theres a Nova off Comstock and friend at airport has couple vettes and I have my ride.
> 
> Drop me a PM.




Make sure you plan it for when you know who's car is done


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> Let me know when you come on April 27.........I'm mighty good with wax rag..and a lawn chair...............



That the Spring Fling in Leonardtown?


----------



## toppick08

flomaster said:


> That the Spring Fling in Leonardtown?



Yes......


----------



## flomaster

toppick08 said:


> Yes......



Gotta plan that right as I am taking kid to show hoefully that Saturday.


----------



## MrX

it's no '69 Camaro, but this is my heap...

<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i26.tinypic.com/mc5dg6.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>

<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i32.tinypic.com/291dmip.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Was approached this morning about organizing a car show in CRE.  Figured I would put a feeler out and see what people think.  Be kinda cool to have a handful of cars by Sea Horse beach.  Just a thought.
> 
> Of course I have never organized a show and don't know the first thing about it so would need some help.  Might be more of a community get together then a show.  I know there are a few rides hidden withing CRE but not sure how many.  Theres a Nova off Comstock and friend at airport has couple vettes and I have my ride.
> 
> Drop me a PM.





residentofcre said:


> Ok... come on... there have to be a lot of cars in Chesapeake Ranch Estates that are worthy of contending for best of show....
> 
> We plan to have a DJ or live music... food... and let the crowd vote... there's a real prize in it for the winners....
> 
> Y'all will be looking at flomaster collecting all the trophies if you don't sign up!
> 
> I have permission to close the road for the event!





When are you planning on doing this? Got any time frame picked out?


----------



## flomaster

MrX said:


> it's no '69 Camaro, but this is my heap...
> 
> <a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i26.tinypic.com/mc5dg6.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>
> 
> <a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i32.tinypic.com/291dmip.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>



Damn, I like that!!!  Sits just right!!!!


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> When are you planning on doing this? Got any time frame picked out?




Not sure.  its up to residentofcre to set up dates.  I am just trying to help out as a car owner.


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Not sure.  its up to residentofcre to set up dates.  I am just trying to help out as a car owner.



well you know  and  are bursting with excitement about this now! They were just chatting about it on the phone.


----------



## residentofcre

BEADELDOG said:


> How about a car and bike show?  I bet there are some beautiful bikes in CRE.
> 
> Beautiful car by the way.




My hubby owns a beautiful bike too...

Let me see what I can do about the bikes....


----------



## residentofcre

residentofcre said:


> My hubby owns a beautiful bike too...
> 
> Let me see what I can do about the bikes....



What car shows are going on in June?  I was thinking Father's day....

We need time to advertise the road closure... and get the music and food together....

Schools's out on the 18th.... [probably earlier because lord knows we didn't have any snow days...] Father's Day is Sunday the 15th...  Flag Day is Saturday the 14th....  

Are there any big shows in June?  I don't want to cause a scheduling problem for y'all....

Let's Schedule this... pick a Saturday or a Sunday....


----------



## MrX

residentofcre said:


> What car shows are going on in June? I was thinking Father's day....
> 
> We need time to advertise the road closure... and get the music and food together....
> 
> Schools's out on the 18th.... [probably earlier because lord knows we didn't have any snow days...] Father's Day is Sunday the 15th... Flag Day is Saturday the 14th....
> 
> Are there any big shows in June? I don't want to cause a scheduling problem for y'all....
> 
> Let's Schedule this... pick a Saturday or a Sunday....


 
You may be able to get a better turn out on a Sunday, that way it wont conflict with the regular Prince Frederick "shows" that occur on Saturdays.


----------



## MrX

flomaster said:


> Damn, I like that!!! Sits just right!!!!


 
 thanks man, much appreciated.


----------



## residentofcre

MrX said:


> You may be able to get a better turn out on a Sunday, that way it wont conflict with the regular Prince Frederick "shows" that occur on Saturdays.




Yeah... that would make sense...


----------



## flomaster

MrX said:


> thanks man, much appreciated.



That ain't no heap.  Love that year and before I got my ride I was gonna give up searching and spend it all on a Mustang 89-92 ish LX.


----------



## RadioPatrol

flomaster said:


> Was approached this morning about organizing a car show in CRE.  Figured I would put a feeler out and see what people think.  Be kinda cool to have a handful of cars by Sea Horse beach.  Just a thought.
> 
> Of course I have never organized a show and don't know the first thing about it so would need some help.  Might be more of a community get together then a show.  I know there are a few rides hidden withing CRE but not sure how many.  Theres a Nova off Comstock and friend at airport has couple vettes and I have my ride.
> 
> Drop me a PM.





Might could bring my neighbors Chevelle or Dune Buggy ...........


----------



## flomaster

RadioPatrol said:


> Might could bring my neighbors Chevelle or Dune Buggy ...........




Sounds great! details to be announced soon as we can put things together.


----------



## Magnum

flomaster said:


> Be nice to see who has what in there.
> 
> Be out at coming out show Sunday if weather cooperates.
> 
> My little one will be with me for the first time.



I'll be there Sunday I changed my shifter cable and bracket last night. had to pull the pan off the trans and check a couple things out so I just went ahead and put all new stuff on while I was down there. I should be cutting out my rocker panels tonight.... It's not easy finding new rockers for a 55 

Doubt I'll hit the other show though. Might sell my 55 when I get it finished to pick up a Chevelle or GTO.


----------



## toppick08

MrX said:


> it's no '69 Camaro, but this is my heap...
> 
> <a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i26.tinypic.com/mc5dg6.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>
> 
> <a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i32.tinypic.com/291dmip.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>


Slick


I miss my '91....


----------



## residentofcre

Magnum said:


> I'll be there Sunday I changed my sfter cable and bracket last night. had to pull the pan off the trans and check a couple things out so I just went ahead and put all new stuff on while I was down there. I should be cutting out my rocker panels tonight.... It's not easy finding new rockers for a 55
> 
> Doubt I'll hit the other show though. Might sell my 55 when I get it finished to pick up a Chevelle or GTO.



*That's not this Sunday.... unless you just want to bring a car or two to advertise the one that will probably happen on June 22....  We have to find out two things... does June 22nd conflict with anything major and can we make it a Car & Bike Show.....*

I'll find out over the next few days about adding Bikes...  I'd like to make sure we're not conflicting with another car show.... anyone know?


----------



## Magnum

residentofcre said:


> *That's not this Sunday.... unless you just want to bring a car or two to advertise the one that will probably happen on June 22....  We have to find out two things... does June 22nd conflict with anything major and can we make it a Car & Bike Show.....*
> 
> I'll find out over the next few days about adding Bikes...  I'd like to make sure we're not conflicting with another car show.... anyone know?



This sunday is the rain date for the coming out show. I have no clue whats happening in June. I'm really not into the car show thing just going to this one for a friend.


----------



## Michael Delaney

Are you sure the date for that show isn't 19 April? I saw a Car Show sign yesterday with 19 April as the date.




Magnum said:


> This sunday is the rain date for the coming out show. I have no clue whats happening in June. I'm really not into the car show thing just going to this one for a friend.


----------



## Magnum

Michael Delaney said:


> Are you sure the date for that show isn't 19 April? I saw a Car Show sign yesterday with 19 April as the date.



The original date was the 6th, last Sunday, it was rained out. I was pre-registered so they called and said it was going to be this Sunday the 13th :shrug:


----------



## Michael Delaney

I don't mean to cause confusion, but I may have misread the sign. The date was printed over the old one and was hard to read. It really looked like it said 19 April, but I could be wrong.



Magnum said:


> The original date was the 6th, last Sunday, it was rained out. I was pre-registered so they called and said it was going to be this Sunday the 13th :shrug:


----------



## Magnum

Michael Delaney said:


> I don't mean to cause confusion, but I may have misread the sign. The date was printed over the old one and was hard to read. It really looked like it said 19 April, but I could be wrong.



 Guess I'll find out on Sunday if I am the only one sitting there


----------



## flomaster

Michael Delaney said:


> Are you sure the date for that show isn't 19 April? I saw a Car Show sign yesterday with 19 April as the date.



According to my registration paperwork the rain date is the 13th.


----------



## flomaster

Magnum said:


> Guess I'll find out on Sunday if I am the only one sitting there



be there with ya!


----------



## checkingthenews

flomaster said:


> Was approached this morning about organizing a car show in CRE.  Figured I would put a feeler out and see what people think.  Be kinda cool to have a handful of cars by Sea Horse beach.  Just a thought.
> 
> Of course I have never organized a show and don't know the first thing about it so would need some help.  Might be more of a community get together then a show.  I know there are a few rides hidden withing CRE but not sure how many.  Theres a Nova off Comstock and friend at airport has couple vettes and I have my ride.
> 
> Drop me a PM.



The 69 in your avatar, what is it?  We have a 69 firebird convertible....


----------



## morningbell

checkingthenews said:


> The 69 in your avatar, what is it?  We have a 69 firebird convertible....



Wanted to enter but we have to rebuild the carburetor this weekend,


----------



## flomaster

checkingthenews said:


> The 69 in your avatar, what is it?  We have a 69 firebird convertible....




Camaro.  Don't see too many birds these days.


----------



## flomaster

morningbell said:


> Wanted to enter but we have to rebuild the carburetor this weekend,



Okay so you have saturday to do that and drive Sunday.  had to pull mine off to fix a leak this past Saturday as well as a couple manifold bolt leaks too.


----------



## residentofcre

The car show is scheduled for June 22.  

What time do car shows usually start?  See how new I am to this?

OK... now another little tidbit...  I was at Tires Plus this morning... they will be doing a barbeque and WKIK will be there... [he's going to get me the date of this event as soom as he gets it in stone] anyway... if a couple of you would like to pull your cars up on the grass... he will let you promote the carshow and he will donate the trophy for the CRE carshow... 

that's right a trophy....

Still working on the bike part....  

So... I'm going to spend a little time with my husband and will check back in later... thanks...


----------



## flomaster

residentofcre said:


> The car show is scheduled for June 22.
> 
> What time do car shows usually start?  See how new I am to this?
> 
> OK... now another little tidbit...  I was at Tires Plus this morning... they will be doing a barbeque and WKIK will be there... [he's going to get me the date of this event as soom as he gets it in stone] anyway... if a couple of you would like to pull your cars up on the grass... he will let you promote the carshow and he will donate the trophy for the CRE carshow...
> 
> that's right a trophy....
> 
> Still working on the bike part....
> 
> So... I'm going to spend a little time with my husband and will check back in later... thanks...



Just post the dates and perhaps I can drag my car there.


----------



## BEADELDOG

residentofcre said:


> The car show is scheduled for June 22.
> 
> What time do car shows usually start?  See how new I am to this?
> 
> OK... now another little tidbit...  I was at Tires Plus this morning... they will be doing a barbeque and WKIK will be there... [he's going to get me the date of this event as soom as he gets it in stone] anyway... if a couple of you would like to pull your cars up on the grass... he will let you promote the carshow and he will donate the trophy for the CRE carshow...
> 
> that's right a trophy....
> 
> Still working on the bike part....
> 
> So... I'm going to spend a little time with my husband and will check back in later... thanks...



Just curious, but what is the big deal about adding bikes??  Wouldn't be any different then cars, well except they are smaller.


----------



## flomaster

BEADELDOG said:


> Just curious, but what is the big deal about adding bikes??  Wouldn't be any different then cars, well except they are smaller.



Brings in all the creepy biker folk? :shrug:

Kidding.  Not sure what the big deal is with Bikes.  Sure it won't be a problem.


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Just post the dates and perhaps I can drag my car there.



drag??? Yep that's what you gotta do with that striped heap of yours


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> drag??? Yep that's what you gotta do with that striped heap of yours



Guess I might have go to  and get my bodywork and paint done too!


----------



## LusbyMom

flomaster said:


> Guess I might have go to  and get my bodywork and paint done too!



As long as they take that stripe off


----------



## BEADELDOG

flomaster said:


> Brings in all the creepy biker folk? :shrug:
> 
> Kidding.  Not sure what the big deal is with Bikes.  Sure it won't be a problem.



They might be creepy, but some of their bikes are


----------



## flomaster

LusbyMom said:


> As long as they take that stripe off




Strips stay. Its tradition for 69 Camaro's


----------



## flomaster

BEADELDOG said:


> They might be creepy, but some of their bikes are




There are some sweet bikes in SOMD


----------



## BEADELDOG

flomaster said:


> There are some sweet bikes in SOMD



Love bikes, have owned several old bikes that I used to show, but there is nothing sweeter than a 69 Camero!!  If I would ever be lucky enough to own a show car, that would be it.  Hope the show happens.


----------



## flomaster

BEADELDOG said:


> Love bikes, have owned several old bikes that I used to show, but there is nothing sweeter than a 69 Camero!!  If I would ever be lucky enough to own a show car, that would be it.  Hope the show happens.




Hard part about a Camaro is that at shows, they dominate so sticking out from the rest becomes difficult.  Thats why I ditched the ralleys, dumped the front end 2 inches, went to 27X10 tires to jack the back end up and give it that old school look that seems to get its fair share of compliments.  Works for me.  

Never showed any bikes though have owned a few.  Never intended to show my car but after going to the local shows found that I could hang with the some of them.  Its all in fun anyway.  Seen some cars come to shows that leak like the Exxon Valdez and still manage to walk away with trophies.  Just wished the crowd was a little younger.  I am 40 now and feel like a kid amongst the older folks.


----------



## BEADELDOG

flomaster said:


> Hard part about a Camaro is that at shows, they dominate so sticking out from the rest becomes difficult.  Thats why I ditched the ralleys, dumped the front end 2 inches, went to 27X10 tires to jack the back end up and give it that old school look that seems to get its fair share of compliments.  Works for me.
> 
> Never showed any bikes though have owned a few.  Never intended to show my car but after going to the local shows found that I could hang with the some of them.  Its all in fun anyway.  Seen some cars come to shows that leak like the Exxon Valdez and still manage to walk away with trophies.  Just wished the crowd was a little younger.  I am 40 now and feel like a kid amongst the older folks.



Same deal at bike shows; it used to amaze me the bikes that would win.  I agree it is all about having fun.  I don't think you are going to find the younger crowd there for several reasons, they like the loud bee sounding cars, and the older cars are to expensive and to hard to come by.  I was always one of the younger ones showing my bike also.  I might be prejudice, but only good things came out of 1969


----------



## flomaster

BEADELDOG said:


> Same deal at bike shows; it used to amaze me the bikes that would win.  I agree it is all about having fun.  I don't think you are going to find the younger crowd there for several reasons, they like the loud bee sounding cars, and the older cars are to expensive and to hard to come by.  I was always one of the younger ones showing my bike also.  I might be prejudice, but only good things came out of 1969



Yeah it pretty hard for your average kid to own vintage muscle these days.  I have been to some shows where the only person I spoke to all day were spectators and not other car owners because they were busy taking a siesta or sucking Oxygen!  LOL  Just kidding.  It is an older gentlemens game these days.  I got lucky when I got mine.  I have but some $$$$ in my car and still have a long road to get to where I would like the car to be.


----------



## residentofcre

I have to go to the Board to get a waiver to allow the Bikes to park at the amenities.  Currently it's against the Rules & Regs...

Let's not get into the politics of it... it's a rule at this time... but most of all it can be waived... so let me take it to the Board and show them this thread too.  

I am also asking for the June Calendar.  If someone wants to have a wedding or something in the Clubhouse... we may have to move the show.... but we have 66 miles of road... so there ahs to be a great place for a show in there....


----------



## MrX

Nice to see some progress is being made


----------



## BEADELDOG

flomaster said:


> Yeah it pretty hard for your average kid to own vintage muscle these days.  I have been to some shows where the only person I spoke to all day were spectators and not other car owners because they were busy taking a siesta or sucking Oxygen!  LOL  Just kidding.  It is an older gentlemens game these days.  I got lucky when I got mine.  I have but some $$$$ in my car and still have a long road to get to where I would like the car to be.



 

Well from the pictures, it looks like you have done a great job so far.  Do you do the work yourself?


----------



## flomaster

residentofcre said:


> I have to go to the Board to get a waiver to allow the Bikes to park at the amenities.  Currently it's against the Rules & Regs...
> 
> Let's not get into the politics of it... it's a rule at this time... but most of all it can be waived... so let me take it to the Board and show them this thread too.
> 
> I am also asking for the June Calendar.  If someone wants to have a wedding or something in the Clubhouse... we may have to move the show.... but we have 66 miles of road... so there ahs to be a great place for a show in there....



Any wide open grass area's that aren't mud boggs?  The Colonial Beach Show when they had one (been awhile for me) does it on the grass.  Brass Rail did it in the grass two.  Didn't seem to be a problem for anyone.


----------



## BEADELDOG

residentofcre said:


> I have to go to the Board to get a waiver to allow the Bikes to park at the amenities.  Currently it's against the Rules & Regs...
> 
> Crazy, but I won't get all political!!


----------



## flomaster

BEADELDOG said:


> Well from the pictures, it looks like you have done a great job so far.  Do you do the work yourself?



Bought car with body as is.  Trust me, its a driver.  has some bubbling in a couple spots and some scratches.  Overall it looks good.  Rebuilt the top end of the motor(cam, heads,carb) and put new seats in.  Rebuilt rearend so I have two sets of spinning sneakers.   Converted to drilled discs up front with 2" dropped spindles.  Added 4 point bolt in roll bar as well.


----------



## BEADELDOG

flomaster said:


> Bought car with body as is.  Trust me, its a driver.  has some bubbling in a couple spots and some scratches.  Overall it looks good.  Rebuilt the top end of the motor(cam, heads,carb) and put new seats in.  Rebuilt rearend so I have two sets of spinning sneakers.   Converted to drilled discs up front with 2" dropped spindles.  Added 4 point bolt in roll bar as well.



Well, that went right over my head!!  That is why I will never own one; I sure as heck can't afford to buy one already fixed up.  Who am I kidding, I am pretty sure I couldn't afford one that needed fixing   Oh well I will just keep admiring everyone else’s.


----------



## flomaster

BEADELDOG said:


> Well, that went right over my head!!  That is why I will never own one; I sure as heck can't afford to buy one already fixed up.  Who am I kidding, I am pretty sure I couldn't afford one that needed fixing   Oh well I will just keep admiring everyone else’s.



Mine was pretty nice when i got it but it looked so much like everyone elses that I had to go a different route that takes me into a different class at the shows since it is no longer stock in performance and appearance.  I don't care because the car reflects me and who I am.


----------



## Magnum

flomaster said:


> Hard part about a Camaro is that at shows, they dominate so sticking out from the rest becomes difficult.  Thats why I ditched the ralleys, dumped the front end 2 inches, went to 27X10 tires to jack the back end up and give it that old school look that seems to get its fair share of compliments.  Works for me.
> 
> Never showed any bikes though have owned a few.  Never intended to show my car but after going to the local shows found that I could hang with the some of them.  Its all in fun anyway.  Seen some cars come to shows that leak like the Exxon Valdez and still manage to walk away with trophies.  Just wished the crowd was a little younger.  I am 40 now and feel like a kid amongst the older folks.



My friends 67 Camaro will be at the show on sunday.... It has 33x22.50's on it  Front end so low we have to pick up on the car just to get a jack under it  My 55 looks like a Monster Truck sitting next to his car.


----------



## RareBreed

Hubby has 3 hot rods and none of them work because they are all in various stages of restoration. One day we might make it to a car show as participants instead of spectators.


----------



## BEADELDOG

flomaster said:


> I don't care because the car reflects me and who I am.



And, that is all that matters!!


----------



## morningbell

flomaster said:


> Okay so you have saturday to do that and drive Sunday.  had to pull mine off to fix a leak this past Saturday as well as a couple manifold bolt leaks too.



If BF has to work Saturday than its a no go but hopefully he will start this tonight.  He repalced the fuel pump last night, went to adjust the timing and it started to sputter....  He said there better be something wrong with the carb.


----------



## flomaster

morningbell said:


> If BF has to work Saturday than its a no go but hopefully he will start this tonight.  He repalced the fuel pump last night, went to adjust the timing and it started to sputter....  He said there better be something wrong with the carb.



Hope it works out for you guys.  If you come to show then get there early because I feel there are going to be people turned away.  Its happened the last couple years.  I hear there are over 500 registered.


----------



## residentofcre

OK... it's a car *and bike show*.... I got the Board to say they would allow it....

Also I got the motorcycle issue on a ballot issue this year....

So... is there an entry fee generally?  Is there a form generally?  

Has anyone ever set one of these up?

Gotta go to work now... I'll check back at lunch


----------



## bugstang76

I dont even know where CRE is...but i would go to a show if i was allowed


----------



## flomaster

residentofcre said:


> OK... it's a car *and bike show*.... I got the Board to say they would allow it....
> 
> Also I got the motorcycle issue on a ballot issue this year....
> 
> So... is there an entry fee generally?  Is there a form generally?
> 
> Has anyone ever set one of these up?
> 
> Gotta go to work now... I'll check back at lunch




Registration fees usually go to charity with portion used to cover some expenditures.  Not sure how you want to do that.  I can FAX you a copy of a typical form if you like though might be able to snag an electronic one someplace. 

This might help some as it gives many area car shows with some associated web links.

Car Show News - Maryland Car Show Schedule


----------



## MrX

bugstang76 said:


> I dont even know where CRE is...but i would go to a show if i was allowed


 
Chesapeake Ranch Estates in Lusby = CRE


----------



## residentofcre

flomaster said:


> Registration fees usually go to charity with portion used to cover some expenditures.  Not sure how you want to do that.  I can FAX you a copy of a typical form if you like though might be able to snag an electronic one someplace.
> 
> This might help some as it gives many area car shows with some associated web links.
> 
> Car Show News - Maryland Car Show Schedule



Ok... I love the idea of a charity and covering the cost of the event with entry... 

I went to the web site... but it's way over my head...  I mean I couldn't find any rules...  guess I'll have to get the Board Member who suggested this to give me some input....

I love the websites I saw... they are really cool....


----------



## flomaster

residentofcre said:


> Ok... I love the idea of a charity and covering the cost of the event with entry...
> 
> I went to the web site... but it's way over my head...  I mean I couldn't find any rules...  guess I'll have to get the Board Member who suggested this to give me some input....
> 
> I love the websites I saw... they are really cool....



Seems like a few of the shows in Lusby and Calver area are set up my a person named George.  try this email and see what it gets.

george@freemanscreationcustomcarclub.com


----------



## residentofcre

flomaster said:


> Seems like a few of the shows in Lusby and Calver area are set up my a person named George.  try this email and see what it gets.
> 
> george@freemanscreationcustomcarclub.com



I contacted George.... thank you....


----------



## flomaster

residentofcre said:


> I contacted George.... thank you....



Let me know what you come up with.  I work weird hours but I will do what I can to help ya out.


----------



## residentofcre

I'll be contacting him this week....

We have a lot of kids in CRE who will be needing help at Christmas... and we didn't have the Thanksgiving Dinners last year either.... seems like those two projects are going to be the "charity"


----------



## ServiceGuy

White40GMC said:


> Car show this coming Friday, May 2nd, at the Brandywine Volunteer Fire Department Station 40, located at 14201 Brandywine Road, Brandywine Maryland 20613. Any questions PM me or contact a volunteer member/officer at 301-372-8507. Donations are glady appreciated and will go towards our new Rescue Engine fund and other funds. Thanks!



Donations, lol I would most likey cost me over 100.00 to drive mine up there and back home


----------



## flomaster

ServiceGuy said:


> Donations, lol I would most likey cost me over 100.00 to drive mine up there and back home



Ain't that the truth!  Round trip for me from Waldorf to PAX and back will burn nearly a tank of gas! Sucks to be selective about shows.


----------



## Magnum

flomaster said:


> Ain't that the truth!  Round trip for me from Waldorf to PAX and back will burn nearly a tank of gas! Sucks to be selective about shows.



Hey I got the paint for my car on Sunday... I should have it painted by next weekend. I put my last rocker panel on Saturday and got it all fixed up and primed. That was the last phase of the major body repair. Now I am pulling off some trim pieces from the hood to open my grill up a bit, have to fill those holes sand the car then paint


----------



## flomaster

Magnum said:


> Hey I got the paint for my car on Sunday... I should have it painted by next weekend. I put my last rocker panel on Saturday and got it all fixed up and primed. That was the last phase of the major body repair. Now I am pulling off some trim pieces from the hood to open my grill up a bit, have to fill those holes sand the car then paint



Sounds awesome brother.  What color were you looking at?  Thought the Leonardtown show would get scrubbed and it went anyway.  Went by minus my car.  They had a decent showing but sure they got poured on after I left.


----------



## Magnum

flomaster said:


> Sounds awesome brother.  What color were you looking at?  Thought the Leonardtown show would get scrubbed and it went anyway.  Went by minus my car.  They had a decent showing but sure they got poured on after I left.



I picked up 2 gallons of Hot Rod Black. 

So close to being finished, it's killing me not to be working on it but a break will do some good.


----------



## residentofcre

so... anyone have an opinion of the amount of the entry fee that should be charged for the Car Show at CRE?


----------



## flomaster

residentofcre said:


> so... anyone have an opinion of the amount of the entry fee that should be charged for the Car Show at CRE?



Depending on awards to be given if any and entertainment most shows are 10 to 15 bucks that I sign up for though pre-registration usually gives a discount which makes it easier to get a fix on how many cars show up.  Coming out show in Charlotte Hall which is biggest show in area for the year was $12 if pre-registered and $15 at the gate.


----------



## Magnum

flomaster said:


> Depending on awards to be given if any and entertainment most shows are 10 to 15 bucks that I sign up for though pre-registration usually gives a discount which makes it easier to get a fix on how many cars show up.  Coming out show in Charlotte Hall which is biggest show in area for the year was $12 if pre-registered and $15 at the gate.



I doubt I'll be doing any shows in my car, just driving it. 


Oh I am thinking about pulling the motor out of my Blazer.... It's a 350 out of a 71 Vette, should have a 4 bolt main in it. I might break it down and build it up. Bore it out, drop a cam all that good stuff. Then put that motor in my 55, maybe supercharge it


----------



## flomaster

Magnum said:


> I doubt I'll be doing any shows in my car, just driving it.
> 
> 
> Oh I am thinking about pulling the motor out of my Blazer.... It's a 350 out of a 71 Vette, should have a 4 bolt main in it. I might break it down and build it up. Bore it out, drop a cam all that good stuff. Then put that motor in my 55, maybe supercharge it



I didn't buy my car to do carshows either but after looking a few POS cars that end up at the shows I realized it was all in good fun.

Sounds like you don't want to do much with the 55!


----------



## residentofcre

CRE CAR SHOW

Benefits the Thanksgiving and Christmas Basket & Toy Funds

Registration ends at 11AM June 22nd

Car & Bike Registration $20.00 & $10.00

Pre Registration.... $15.00 and $5.00

General Admission... Donations will be accepted


----------



## flomaster

residentofcre said:


> CRE CAR SHOW
> 
> Benefits the Thanksgiving and Christmas Basket & Toy Funds
> 
> Registration ends at 11AM June 22nd
> 
> Car & Bike Registration $20.00 & $10.00
> 
> Pre Registration.... $15.00 and $5.00
> 
> General Admission... Donations will be accepted



And where will it be in CRE? $20 sounds a little steep if you ask me.  The coming outs show isn't even that expensive but of course they host a bunch more cars.  With the price of gas these days coming off with $20 might be a challenge for some.  Just my opinion.


----------



## residentofcre

So we can pull it back to $15.00 but then would we buy one less trophy so the kids won't suffer [the money earned over the cost of the tophy would be given to the Thanksgiving and Christmas Food Baskets and toys for the kids]

I totally understand the cost of gas being a problem....  and I don't really have a problem with keeping all the trophy's I just needed to use this opportunity to tell what the charity....  The trophy's are not all that expensive and without you ... the drivers and owners... there would be no car show... I very cool with making it more affordable....


----------



## Magnum

I might hit the show off 228 tonight, take my car out for a spin


----------



## FireBuff40

Car show at the Brandywine Volunteer Fire Department Station 40, this Friday, June 6th, 2008 from 6-9pm. Will be selling food and doing door prizes. Last month we had over 30 cars show up, better than April's 5 or 6 cars. The show is open to all types of cars, not just classic, Trucks, 4x4's, Exotic, Imports, Lowriders, FIRE TRUCKS!!!! Any questions contact a volunteer member at Station 40 301-372-8507. Admission is Free, but if you want to leave a donation it is up to you!!!


----------



## flomaster

residentofcre said:


> CRE CAR SHOW
> 
> Benefits the Thanksgiving and Christmas Basket & Toy Funds
> 
> Registration ends at 11AM June 22nd
> 
> Car & Bike Registration $20.00 & $10.00
> 
> Pre Registration.... $15.00 and $5.00
> 
> General Admission... Donations will be accepted




How are you making out with all this?  Need any help?


----------



## Magnum

flomaster said:


> How are you making out with all this?  Need any help?



You can pass the info to the show at Wendys on thursdays :shrug:


----------



## flomaster

Magnum said:


> You can pass the info to the show at Wendys on thursdays :shrug:



 Wendy's on Thursday?


----------



## MrX

flomaster said:


> Wendy's on Thursday?


----------



## Magnum

flomaster said:


> Wendy's on Thursday?



Yeah every Thursday at Wendys on 228 there are maybe 20 or more cars


----------

